
UEFI to make its way into mobile and non-PC markets - scholia
http://www.zdnet.com/uefi-to-make-its-way-into-mobile-and-non-pc-markets-7000015138/
======
mtgx
I remember when people here said UEFI is nothing to worry about since it
"only" really affects ARM devices. But what happens when the ARM devices are
the most used "computers" are the most used by far in a few years?

